# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Скупой платит дважды, а вы трижды

## Dee

Вот такой вот текст трижды прописанный в текстовом файле лежит у меня почти во всех инсталяшках... Что это за ересь - не понятно... недавно полетела винда, в том числе рухнул раздел диска... благо винда и инфа на разных дисках были... таки вот... программы, где такая ересь имеется либо не запускаются, либо даже если запускаются - то не работают... что это? как этот спид лечется и откель берется... спасибки всем заранее...

----------


## wolgast

Отфарматируй, и дело с концом, затем всё заново поставь.

----------


## vangelis

отформатировать - это всем понятно, но Dee , похоже, про другое спрашивал...

----------


## EweX

Видимо вирусник какой то  и нужно проверить антивирусами.

----------


## SMARTER

Чтобы решить проблему нужно знать её в лицо(по-подробнее всмысле).

----------


## Krogot

Фарматни Hdd с очисткой Mbr мож эта дрянь там поселилась....и флеху проверь на данный спид

----------


## SMARTER

> Фарматни Hdd с очисткой Mbr мож эта дрянь там поселилась....и флеху проверь на данный спид


Это вроде как через-чур уж радикально наверное.




> Вот такой вот текст трижды прописанный в текстовом файле лежит у меня почти во всех инсталяшках... Что это за ересь - не понятно... недавно полетела винда, в том числе рухнул раздел диска... благо винда и инфа на разных дисках были... таки вот... программы, где такая ересь имеется либо не запускаются, либо даже если запускаются - то не работают... что это? как этот спид лечется и откель берется... спасибки всем заранее...


А насчет ереси то ето наверное проделки хакеров толкающих пиратский софт

----------


## EweX

От всего этого можно избавиться. немного посидеть и все поотчищать!

----------


## Kromvel

Теперь я поделюсь своими соображениями. С этой "программой" я столкнулся еще в декабре, когда один мой знакомый пожаловался мне, что у его знакомого все документы на компьютере сменили свое содержимое на "Скупой платит дважды, а вы трижды"... я поудивлялся, подумал, что вирусов подобного плана уже не было давно и разговор как-то ушел в другое русло. 
Буквально сегодня подходит ко мне знакомая, которой пару дней назад я восстанавливал винду. У нее слетел раздел, на котором хостилась Винда, слетела флешка, вставленная в момент "полета" в комп... к счастью второй раздел со всеми документами не пострадал. 
Помыкался я с флешкой. Аппаратно все работает, а таблицы файлов как будто и нет. В raw-режиме, в hex-редакторе вижу, что флешка битком забита файлами... но ни одна из программ восстановления сигнатуры документов не находит... такое чувство, что все файлы перед удалением еще были зашифрованы. 
На диск С: забил я сразу, на нем ничего не было, форматнул и поставил софт. Диск D я бэкапнул на болванку. 
И вот сегодня приходит опять знакомая и говорит, что:
1. Все файлы *.doc и *.xls на диске D содержат только троекратную надпись "Скупой платит дважды, а вы трижды!!!"
2. Мало того, все АРХИВЫ (rar) также содержат изменные документы
3. На болванке также все файлы испорчены.
Вывод: Крах системы, убийство флешки, раздела С и пакетное изменение всех файлов произведено одной программой. 
Вопрос: Какой? 
Как варианты, думаю про:
WinRar, Kaspersky, Adobe FineReader... более из русского ничего не стояло, тем более русских "кряков" не было... а такую пословицу мог вклеить только русский "разработчик"...

----------


## Agrin

Цитата http://forum.catzone.ws/showthread.php?t=266

Название вируса Win32.AutoRun.yy

----------

костя101 (15.07.2011)

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Цитата http://forum.catzone.ws/showthread.php?t=266
> 
> Название вируса Win32.AutoRun.yy


там регится нужно?

----------


## Krogot

Тама вот что есть...

Название вируса Win32.AutoRun.yy !!!

На всёх зараженных машинах создаётся файл windowssystem32MSHOST.EXE так же он висит в процессах размер его 192 512 б …. При установке в компьютер доп. жесткого диска, флешки или CD-RW-R (при наличии пишущего CD устройства). Скидывает сам себя на новое устройство, создаёт 3 скрытых файла autorun.inf, *.exe, :открыть*.exe , последний не отображается и в MFT$ не прописан. У всех EXE файлов размер 192512 б.
Файл MSHOST.exe размер 192512 б. Дата создания и дата доступа - это дата заражения они одинаковые . Дата модификации – это дата и время начало уничтожения данных !!! 
Ни один антивирус на сегодняшний день его не опознаёт !!! 

taranvitvikt; 19.01.2008

определяется.
В сигнатурах коммерческих версий продукции от ESET Nod32!

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Тама вот что есть...
> 
> Название вируса Win32.AutoRun.yy !!!
> 
> На всёх зараженных машинах создаётся файл windowssystem32MSHOST.EXE так же он висит в процессах размер его 192 512 б …. При установке в компьютер доп. жесткого диска, флешки или CD-RW-R (при наличии пишущего CD устройства). Скидывает сам себя на новое устройство, создаёт 3 скрытых файла autorun.inf, *.exe, :открыть*.exe , последний не отображается и в MFT$ не прописан. У всех EXE файлов размер 192512 б.
> Файл MSHOST.exe размер 192512 б. Дата создания и дата доступа - это дата заражения они одинаковые . Дата модификации – это дата и время начало уничтожения данных !!! 
> Ни один антивирус на сегодняшний день его не опознаёт !!! 
> 
> taranvitvikt; 19.01.2008
> ...


дак а что наши хвалёные компании антивирусные не чешутся что ли?
они ж всё себя пяткой в грудь бьют что они супер пупер :D

----------


## megamonstric

http://mail.ru


_Добавлено через 1 минуту 7 секунд_
rrrrr

_Добавлено через 54 секунды_
загнался:) последнии 2 сообщения не очём, да и это тоже:D

----------

